# Tip-up of Choice?



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

There are many different types and styles of tip-ups, what are some or your tip-ups of choice? which you prefer and why you like it, features, convienience, etc.?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I prefer the thermal tip-ups that cover the hole and keep them from freezing. I don't need to check them as often and clean the hole.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I like HT polar tip ups. They are easy to set up, easy to adjust for sensitivity and I can get many in one bucket. The flags are tall enough to see from a good distance. If they do freeze in, there is plenty of room to chop them out. I like to make a snow / slush wall next to the hole on the ice house side to hide the flag if it's not tripped. Then it's easy to see if they are up at night.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I really like the HT Polar Therm Extreme Tip-Up.

I like the foam insulation that the Frabills have, but I hate the flags and the trip settings on them. The trip setting is too stiff for perch and lite biting eyes in my opinion.

The standard HT's are great, but more of a hassle in the cold.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

There is know other tipup as good as a BeaverDam.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I've always wondered about freezing down the full cover insulated HT's and frabils. Can you get them out without damaging them? I don't mean just a little ice, I mean like going to sleep in your permanent shack and leaving them out. 
I agree about the frabils with Holmes, the flag is too short and the trip is too stiff.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

i vote frabill polar therm. Nothing else, we have been out for 12 hours in one spot and it was -35 below and we had 6 polars out it was so cold we never wanted to go out and check them granted the never went off but once we packed up after the 12 hours they were still not frozen over even with wind chills of -55 below!!!!


----------



## ringneckhnter (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah i agree, those frabill thermals are worthless, they aren't sensative at all and the flag is too short and stiff, so if it is pointed away from you you can't see it at all. what do you guys think about the windlass tip-up? i don't know if i like them or not?


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I think any kind is okay. If you put a bunch of powdery snow around and on top after its set, It wont freeze bad even in below zero wx.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

I had / have a windlass tip up. In theory, it seems like a good idea, but the conditions have to be perfect for it to work. It can't really be to far below freezing or it will freeze up the line in the hole. Blowing snow screws it up along with too much wind. With no wind it doesn't do anything and the trip on it sucks too. I don't ever use it, I vote POS.


----------



## magnum44270 (Jul 20, 2007)

BEAVERDAM.........none others come close to realiability and they will last a life time, .....an deasy to send in to get fixed and relubed


----------

